# URGENT HELP NEEDED! Strange cat ruining my life!



## Weeze (Feb 10, 2009)

I posted a message a few weeks ago about a strange cat that keeps coming into my house, at the time he was sleeping on a cushion in the front room but always darted off when I came back. I have changed the catflap to a magnetic one but my three are struggling to get used to it.

This strange cat has now ventured upstairs whilst I'm out and has started urinating all over the place, the house stinks, my cats are unsettled (but don't seem confident enough to stop him from coming in) and it's really getting me down. 

Does anyone know of any good cleaning products to get rid of the smell, so far mine haven't marked their teritory over but I really don't want them to start peeing indoors too.

Also, any thoughts on how I can stop this cat from coming in altogher?

Thanks in advance


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

Weeze said:


> I posted a message a few weeks ago about a strange cat that keeps coming into my house, at the time he was sleeping on a cushion in the front room but always darted off when I came back. I have changed the catflap to a magnetic one but my three are struggling to get used to it.
> 
> This strange cat has now ventured upstairs whilst I'm out and has started urinating all over the place, the house stinks, my cats are unsettled (but don't seem confident enough to stop him from coming in) and it's really getting me down.
> 
> ...


How is the other cat getting in if you have a magnetic cat flap?? Nightmore tho!! I would clean any affected area with BIO washing liquid or powder as this kills the bacteria/amonia which cats can smell and will stop yours wanting to over-mark any affected spots.

Do you know who's kitty it is?? Could you set a human cat trap to catch it and take it to a rescue shelter or to be scanned for an identichip??


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

do you mean 'humane' ? lol :lol:

I had this happening to me and my house reeked!!! I installed a magnetic cat flap which sorted him out and cleaned everything with bio washing powder and then a shop bought cleaner. I'll have a look at the last one I bought (which actually worked) and let you know later when I'm home.

~x~


----------



## Weeze (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you for your replies, I will clean with bio powder tonight, I have bought some especially. I have tried the magnetic cat flap but it doesn't seem to stop him and mine are struggling to use it. 

I'm looking at the possibility of getting a Sureflap catflap linking it to their microchipping? Anyone used one of these before?

It would be helpful if you could let me know what product you used to get rid of the smell, its definitely not pleasant in there! lol

Thanks again


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

another tip is to put a water sprinler in the garden, switch it on while your out so that the little horror is less tempted to cross the garden and use your catflap!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a sureflap cat flap and can highly recommend them :thumbup:


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, I have 2 products and I can't remember which was the best. Perhaps someone else will come along and help...

Biofresh Stain & Odour remover
Urine Off

Good Luck! It really gets you down doesn't it?

~x~


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Get a PetPorte (similar to SureFlap) which works using the microchip. They def work - i witnessed a cat failing to get into our house.


----------



## jomary-austin (Apr 9, 2009)

Does he wear a collar? If so attach a note to it asking for the owner to please have him neutered (bet he's intact as they spray everywhere, boys eh????!!!!) or you'll take him to the vet yourself! We have a big bruiser locally who skulks about the neighbourhood terrorising the cats, but since we don't have a catflap we have no problems. Chances are though that it is a stray. That's the problem with cat flaps, they admit anybody (including burglars who managed to use ours to get in the house once, which is why we don't have one now) Our old lady Persian cats are indoor cats anyway (and I know that issue is a whole 'nother post!!)
Good luck.


----------



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

Weeze said:


> Thank you for your replies, I will clean with bio powder tonight, I have bought some especially. I have tried the magnetic cat flap but it doesn't seem to stop him and mine are struggling to use it.
> 
> I'm looking at the possibility of getting a Sureflap catflap linking it to their microchipping? Anyone used one of these before?
> 
> ...


best thing i have found and been advised by people on this forum is Simple solution stain & odour removed from pets @ Home £9 absolutely brilliant lovely smell as well safe for carpets and used it when my kitten using house as litter tray inf act only this morning he decided to wee on wool rug  so saturated area with this left for 10mins blotted it and left outside to dry well worth the ££ and deters them from going back to area again


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

JoWDC said:


> Get a PetPorte (similar to SureFlap) which works using the microchip. They def work - i witnessed a cat failing to get into our house.


We have one of those, best investment ever!

Petporte - £70

Watching neighbours cat trying to get in - Priceless

:lol:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

$hAzZa said:


> We have one of those, best investment ever!
> 
> Petporte - £70
> 
> ...


The pet porte was invented by my old vet :thumbup: :thumbup: he has given up his partnership in the surgery to run his company for the petporte. David Chamberlain he is! A really superb bloke. See there is something good to come out of this Island :lol:

I agree with getting one to stop that cat entering your house. I wonder why he is doing it though? Is your cats neutered?

I hope you resolve this soon, it can not be nice :frown:


----------

